
Game Over! Fully functional JTAG access to Intel ME achieved over USB DCI - fcremo
https://twitter.com/h0t_max/status/928269320064450560
======
davidfarmer
Current discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15656931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15656931)
(46 comments as of 20171109)

------
simosx
This should be for Skylake or newer CPUs only, that support USB DCI.

